# Boston and Massachusetts Lose All Credibility on Gun Control



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

I thought you guys might find this interesting concerning the revolving doors
of the MA court system.

http://www.goal.org/news/criminalsetfree.htm



> *Boston and Massachusetts Lose All Credibility on Gun Control*
> 
> *The Person Admittedly Responsible for Liquarry Jefferson's Death Virtually Set Free
> *
> ...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I just recently posted an article about this family and their yrs of abuse of every single Gov aid you can think of....We have spent millions prosecuting, defending, incarcerating them....do a search and read the story its long but good..


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

7costanza said:


> I just recently posted an article about this family and their yrs of abuse of every single Gov aid you can think of....We have spent millions prosecuting, defending, incarcerating them....do a search and read the story its long but good..


Apparently my search foo is weak. Do you have a link to the article?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This should get you there...its a great story..times it by a few thousand.
http://www.boston.com/news/local/ar..._consumed_a_family_and_an_8_year_old_is_lost/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MassCops Thread:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50744&highlight=Liquarry+Jefferson


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

I object to the title of this thread; it implies that Boston and Massachusetts ever had any credibility on gun control to begin with.


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I object to the title of this thread; it implies that Boston and Massachusetts ever had any credibility on gun control to begin with.


That shot at lexington was pretty respectable..... oh wait, that might have been been jittery nerves.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I object to the title of this thread; it implies that Boston and Massachusetts ever had any credibility on gun control to begin with.


When you're right, you're right. They had zero to start with.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

7costanza said:


> This should get you there...its a great story..times it by a few thousand.
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ar..._consumed_a_family_and_an_8_year_old_is_lost/


Thanks for the link, it's pretty eye opening. I wish I could say I was surprised at all the wasted money and resources but I'm not.


----------

